# D-D Razor lights



## mjbarnard (30 Dec 2010)

I need 4 54W T5 lights. Have narrowed it down to Arcadia new electronic and D-D Razor. 

T5 lamps appear to come in common sizes. But the D-D lamps (powerhouse) and others state slightly different lengths. It comes with marine lamps as standard but paraquatics allows plant growing lamps to be specified at purchase. However these are a bit green according to some reports. 

Three questions:

Any comments about these two products?
Has anyone experience of the D-D Razor?
Does anyone know if I could replace the D-D lamps in due course with other makes of lamp? 

Thanks Matthew


----------



## sanj (30 Dec 2010)

I bought 2x 4ft (2x54W D-D razorlight ballasts) three years ago from Paraquatics and they were really well made, i did use 50:50 Aquafleur: Day light. I thought they were fine. 

I later used Aracadia tubes on the same ballasts there was no size issue. You could phone Paraquatics to double confirm.


----------



## TDI-line (30 Dec 2010)

I bought 4 x 36W (or 39W can't remember to be sure) T5 razorlights 3 years ago. 

Excellent quality, never went wrong, and very slim so they would go under my canopy. Bulbs always seemed to feel very firm in the ballast too.

I managed to get my local Maidenhead aquatics to pirce match an internet price, and they even managed to get the marine tubes changed to the flora ones to. 

I joined 2 together with the fittings supplied, so they would span 2 metres.


----------



## mjbarnard (30 Dec 2010)

Thanks that's very helpful. 

I hadnt realised they had been around that long, perhaps there are newer products which might be better? Am interested in T5 fittings, rather than LED etc.


----------



## Vyncenze (10 Mar 2011)

Old topic I know but I'm thinking about the DD lights too - nice unit to fit under a hood.

Did you get them in the end aand ever find anywhere except Paraquatics who would sell them with non-marine lights in? My MA don't sell DD and paraquatics want £25 delivery.

Can anyone suggest an alternative lighting set-up of similar design/quality?


----------



## Vyncenze (28 Mar 2011)

For anyone interested, I got these from Cov Aquatics in the end. £169.99 delivered for the twin 54w, and they switched the bulbs to my choice.


----------



## mjbarnard (28 Mar 2011)

Thanks for the update. Sorry I didnt see your recent message. Useful to know about Coventry as well.

Paraquatics were very helpful and swapped the lamps as well. 

It was part of a 900 ukp order, so not surprisingly they delivered free!

Matthew


----------



## sanj (1 Apr 2011)

Lol timing is awful, but this time last year I sold my 2x54w D-D units (of which I had 4) for £50 each. Bah oh well.


----------

